# Found a Fantastic Glass Cleaner...



## gally

Cif "Professional" glass cleaner.

It looks like this... but it's not...









But it has professional written on the bottom right hand corner.

I can't seem to buy this stuff or find it anywhere, my mum was lucky enough to get some from where she worked, must be a trade product of some kind.

But wow! I bought fast glass just before using the cif stuff and it beats the fast glass at everything, no matter how you pile it on it will not smear!

My mum is Monica from friends she has tried every cleaning product known to man and she was shocked at how good this stuff is.

The reflection it gives windows is astounding and the sheeting ability is better than most sealents/waxes i've seen on windows.

So the catch is you can't seem to buy this stuff easily but my God it is easily the best glass cleaner i've seen.

I hope the 750ml bottle my mum got lasts a while! 

Updated with correct place to buy....

http://www.molevalleyfarmers.com/mvf..._campaign=Base


----------



## rob3rto

Maybe in Makro or Costco?


----------



## gally

Ah good shout, I need cloths from Costco so i'll pop in and see.


----------



## Drew_B

Google is your friend..........

http://www.astralhygiene.co.uk/cif-professional-glass-cleaner-716-p.asp

Pity about having to buy 6 bottles


----------



## gally

That's not the stuff sadly.

It comes in 750ml and has professional written in the bottom right hand corner, i'll get a picture later.


----------



## steveo3002

email the company and ask , theyre usualy keen to help and should give you a stockist


----------



## gally

I was thinking that, i'll find a decent email address.

Also my mum is going to ask her company where they order from.


----------



## Frenchy0204

Is there any risk of damage to paint from over spray?


----------



## tosh

What about here?
http://www.ncass.org.uk/Cash-and-Ca...Chemicals/Chemicals-Housekeeping/default.aspx

If anyone finds a stockist, I'd be interested - have a thing about clean glass (as does the Mrs)... 1Z Windscreen Clear is current favourite...

T


----------



## gally

Frenchy0204 said:


> Is there any risk of damage to paint from over spray?


No it's not dangerous. Doesn't even smear on the bodywork. What I would call unsmearable! 


tosh said:


> What about here?
> http://www.ncass.org.uk/Cash-and-Ca...Chemicals/Chemicals-Housekeeping/default.aspx
> 
> If anyone finds a stockist, I'd be interested - have a thing about clean glass (as does the Mrs)... 1Z Windscreen Clear is current favourite...
> 
> T


I'll let you know if I find out where to get this stuff!


----------



## tosh

gally said:


> No it's not dangerous. Doesn't even smear on the bodywork. What I would call unsmearable!
> 
> I'll let you know if I find out where to get this stuff!


Can you post a picture so we know what to look for?

A product code and barcode would also be helpful...

Cheers


----------



## ben toney

Sounds good! I've just ran out so a quick look on eBay and hey gues what was there!!

http://wap.ebay.co.uk/Pages/ViewIte...&hash=item4aa317db6e&autoredirect=off&sflag=1

Quick as I got the 2nd from last!! 
One left people so quick


----------



## S63

Needs to be better than good, at £15 for 750 mil it's almost triple the price of IPA.


----------



## Arousa

This it?


----------



## SteveOC

S63 said:


> Needs to be better than good, at £15 for 750 mil it's almost triple the price of IPA.


The description says that you get 2 x 750ml bottles.

But then you can buy the same 2 pack on Amazon for £9.85 with free delivery.

Steve O.


----------



## grant_evans

SteveOC said:


> The description says that you get 2 x 750ml bottles.
> 
> But then you can buy the same 2 pack on Amazon for £9.85 with free delivery.
> 
> Steve O.


and you can buy a 2 pack on ebay for £10.40 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Cif-Professio...ce_Supplies_Stationery_ET&hash=item2a084bf946


----------



## PJS

Don't be overly fixated on the "Professional" attachment to the label/product name, that could be just a way of differentiating it from the line that's sold in the supermarkets.
There may be no difference in the contents of each bottle.

As Cif is a Unilever brand, you could call them and ask if there is a difference, and where locally to you sells it.


----------



## Blazebro

It can be had for £2.82 per bottle:

http://www.molevalleyfarmers.com/mv...&utm_medium=Google_Products&utm_campaign=Base


----------



## gally

Blazebro said:


> It can be had for £2.82 per bottle:
> 
> http://www.molevalleyfarmers.com/mv...&utm_medium=Google_Products&utm_campaign=Base


Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!

We have a winner, if you look closely the other bottles mentioned are different from this stuff.

My mum knows her stuff and you can't buy this stuff in the supermarket, you can buy the stainless steel and glass cleaner one but i've checked and they are different products.

I urge you guys to try this... http://www.molevalleyfarmers.com/mv...&utm_medium=Google_Products&utm_campaign=Base


----------



## Hair Bear

The Flash APC looks good value n all :thumb:


----------



## tosh

gally said:


> Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> We have a winner, if you look closely the other bottles mentioned are different from this stuff.
> 
> My mum knows her stuff and you can't buy this stuff in the supermarket, you can buy the stainless steel and glass cleaner one but i've checked and they are different products.
> 
> I urge you guys to try this... http://www.molevalleyfarmers.com/mv...&utm_medium=Google_Products&utm_campaign=Base


Thanks - ordered some (why I need another glass cleaner, I don't know, but hey) and will report what turns up and how it works...

T


----------



## gally

Seriously this stuff will last a long time!

One squirt on the glas and you can coat the whole windscreen.

Try and use the cleaner on it's own on the front screen and you will see it beading and sheeting water, very impressive I must say.

I ordered another 2 bottles!


----------



## tosh

Got it this morning - exactly like in the picture (if anyone else is buying) - will give it a go today...

T


----------



## 30301

......any updates on this product people??


----------



## gally

It's awesome, my windows were beading G101 at one point when stripping everything back for polishing!

I won't buy another glass cleaner. And that price for that size of bottle! I can't believe how good it is!

It blows the fast glass I have out the water!


----------



## SteveOC

Can somebody post up the barcode from the stuff that comes from the MoleValleyFarmers?
Also, if anybody has the barcode from the other CIF bottles that are not the same, can they post up.

Thanks 

Steve O.


----------



## Hair Bear

SteveOC said:


> Can somebody post up the barcode from the stuff that comes from the MoleValleyFarmers?
> Also, if anybody has the barcode from the other CIF bottles that are not the same, can they post up.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steve O.


+1

I'm confused as to which is the one to go for


----------



## gally

Can't you just follow the link? That's the exact one guys. That link takes me straight to it. 

The number on the website is... 36832. 

If that's what you mean.


----------



## tosh

I've purchased the one from Mole Valley Farmers - it is the same as in the picture on the Website. Only difference is the spray head, which is a normal Cif/Flash spray head as you see in the supermarket (and has a good pattern/action)

Barcode on it is 7 615400 723317

It is very very good, use very sparingly, 3 quid for 750ml - instructions say: spray onto a cloth and then buff, or for larger areas spray onto surface, so it's very economical. 

I got two bottles for a tenner including post - will last me a while on the cars and in the house. 

Recommended.

T


----------



## SteveOC

I did try looking up the barcode but it came back not found.
As it happens I picked some up in the MVF and it was reduced to £2.26 a bottle.
I would be interested to see the barcode on the 'other' bottle as I suspect they are the same product but one or the other is old stock as the safety sheet was changed following a change to the formulation. 

Steve O.


----------



## alan_mcc

I've also found the best glass cleaner ever (imo). Shame the company has went bust  was made by tropicare.


----------



## Herefordquattro

Running low on FG but still can't justify £4 postage for a £2.26 item sorry...


----------



## gally

It's worth it! Remember the bottle is 750ml and I have to add it puts Fast Glass to shame!


----------



## andy665

Just ordered 4 bottles from Amazon - it had better be good


----------



## gally

4! 2 squirts does a windscreen! It'll bead and sheet water at speed.

I'm not claiming it's rain x at sheeting water but then again it's not exactly £20 a bottle!

This stuff seems to be special, it withstood a diluted g101 spray at one point.


----------



## SteveOC

andy665 said:


> Just ordered 4 bottles from Amazon - it had better be good


IIRC the stuff on Amazon is in the slightly different looking bottle. When you get it, can you post up the barcode?

Steve O.


----------



## Guest

http://www.astralhygiene.co.uk/cif-professional-glass-cleaner-716-p.asp


----------



## gally

^ Wrong stuff.

The farm one is the only one that's right.


----------



## AndyZed

*Excellent glass cleaner*

Ordered 2 bottles from MVF along with 5L of flash MPC.
Used the glass cleaner today and found it to be excellent:thumb:


----------



## luke2402

good find mate


----------



## gally

I still can't get over the water behaviour. It just sheets and sheets!

Very good product although i'm not into most household glass cleaners this seems in a different league.


----------



## tosh

gally said:


> I still can't get over the water behaviour. It just sheets and sheets!
> 
> Very good product although i'm not into most household glass cleaners this seems in a different league.


I've had the same experience - there seems to be something else in the formula, other than glass cleaner - seems to leave something behind (which doesn't smear). Must also be why the bottle says "glass and multi surface cleaner".

Mole Valley Farmers has the right product - I know it's not cheap when you add delivery, but still works out cheaper than fast glass when you buy two, and if you want to try something different, it's worth a go.

These guys have a similar one listed, but it may be an old picture:
http://www.cromwell.co.uk/JEY7222424A
They have retail shops, so you can at least see/check what you're buying with no delivery.

The spray head on the bottle I got from MVF is fantastic - it's a new pre-compression spray with uniform droplet size and no drop-off (if you're into those kinds of things) - they're appearing on lots of general cleaners at the moment, but these have the standard 28/400 screw head, so you can reuse them on standard bottles.

T


----------



## gally

Seriously the best glass cleaner you'll buy.

It's like cleaning and sealing your glass in one go.

Once they are cleaned the sheeting just seems to last forever.

Almost like having Rainx on your windows but it cleans aswell as protects.

My boss applied it to his new Gen2 997 Turbo after seeing me wash my car and the water wouldn't stick to any of the windows!

Highly recommended product.

If it makes the pro's feel better decant it into a branded bottle!


----------



## 30301

Used this product last week...tis very good indeed

I dont think my Stonners cleaner came anywhere near to CIF. I dont wat to use my AG now.

It goes on well and you can get a slight buff to it. Used with waffle weave cloth, I could feel it cutting threw residue.
Wipes off well and leaves the windows smooth to touch..a sense of well cleaned.

Really good product. Happy to use it again this week. Cif Power!


----------



## TomV6

30301 said:


> Used this product last week...tis very good indeed
> 
> I dont think my Stonners cleaner came anywhere near to CIF. I dont wat to use my AG now.
> 
> It goes on well and you can get a slight buff to it. Used with waffle weave cloth, I could feel it cutting threw residue.
> Wipes off well and leaves the windows smooth to touch..a sense of well cleaned.
> 
> Really good product. Happy to use it again this week. Cif Power!


So it's much better than Stoner's invisible glass? I guess I just want someone to say yes before I try this out


----------



## gally

I described it as smearless! You could layer it on with one cloth and once kinda hazed take it off with a dry MF and it leaves windows so clean and the reflection from the glass is something else.

Brings out that rainbow effect in the glass.


----------



## ALANSHR

I've been on the mole valley link from the first page but the picture seems to be different, can you provide a new link that defo to this product as it sounds fantatsic?


----------



## A.B

http://www.molevalleyfarmers.com/mvf/store/products/cif-glass-and-multi-surface-cleaner-750ml


----------



## gally

A.B said:


> http://www.molevalleyfarmers.com/mvf/store/products/cif-glass-and-multi-surface-cleaner-750ml


This is the exact one.

If it DOESN'T have the professional logo in the corner it's not the correct stuff.


----------



## 30301

TomV6 said:


> So it's much better than Stoner's invisible glass? I guess I just want someone to say yes before I try this out


I would say Yes to that.
Stoners I found dried out before I could buff it off. Dont get me wrong Stoners is good but me (and possibly only me) found it tad difficult to work with at times.

Cif Pro is easy & seems to be smoother to work with. My windows look & feel cleaned.

Nice one Gally.:thumb:


----------



## ocd13

A.B said:


> http://www.molevalleyfarmers.com/mvf/store/products/cif-glass-and-multi-surface-cleaner-750ml


This one doesnt have the logo so from what your saying Gally this is in fact the wrong one


----------



## gally

Bottom left hand corner of the bottle mate. Little text saying "professional" 

That's the one in the link you need.

I bought 3 bottles last time and I think it was okay price wise.


----------



## Exotica

Ordered from Mole valley, amazon seem to have a different one.


----------



## gally

Molevalley look like the only place that stocks the professional one.

Just an update that it's been around 5 weeks since I cleaned my front windscreen with it (sort of a test) i've had to use my wipers quite a bit and to be fair I try not to use my washers anyway but it's holding up fine.

Washed the car last night after work and it's performing as well as expected, still beading and sheeting water very well.


----------



## Paul ST-73

This stuff sounds pretty good! 

How much is postage from Molevalley?


----------



## gally

I got 3 bottles for £12.50 delivered mate, just check the website out.


----------



## Blazebro

gally said:


> I got 3 bottles for £12.50 delivered mate, just check the website out.


Just a shame they're out of stock, because some ****ers been buying them all up! :lol:


----------



## gally

Lols!!! I only bought 3! Me, my mum, my boss!

I wasn't being greedy! I should maybe email them to explain the surge in products being bought!


----------



## Paul ST-73

Hopefully it will be back in stock soon as i wanna give this stuff a try! :thumb:


----------



## ocd13

gally said:


> Lols!!! I only bought 3! Me, my mum, my boss!
> 
> I wasn't being greedy! I should maybe email them to explain the surge in products being bought!


Noooo dont do that they might re-evaluate thier prices :lol:


----------



## Paul ST-73

ocd13 said:


> Noooo dont do that they might re-evaluate thier prices :lol:


Yeah don't give them any hint they could make some serious cash out of this!


----------



## gally

Lols I won't.


----------



## Ravinder

I want this stuff too but out of stock.


----------



## Spud1985

try this website for the CIF stuff

http://www.noblexp.co.uk/Product.aspx?nodeid=557007


----------



## gally

I'm not saying it's the wrong stuff, it may indeed be bottled different but it's a different colour and bottle to the stuff from Molevalley.

I just don't want people buying the wrong stuff and then saying it's crap.


----------



## Owensy

Good find.


----------



## eddiel34

They will be getting an order of 12 in on Monday but two have been reserved and will posted to my good self on Tues. :thumb:

Hope it's good Gally.


----------



## gally

It is my friend. How much is rain x and the likes? £12 or so?

It the level of cleaning it provides is mind blowing and then you realise it's actually sealed your windows aswell!


----------



## bobssignum

Check out that noble thread first before ordering ,with an order of three ,by time they add vat and carridge the price doubles. needless to say i declined


----------



## Herefordquattro

bobssignum said:


> Check out that noble thread first before ordering ,with an order of three ,by time they add vat and carridge the price doubles. needless to say i declined


£6.75 postage:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## gally

It's weird I ordered 3 bottles and it only came to £12 odds.

Surely that's value for money. 750ml bottle.


----------



## gally

A stock of 80 will be arriving soon.

I'm actually thinking about doing a sample for the people who think it's expensive delivery wise.


----------



## Chivalry

would this be ok for inside as well? or really only for outside use?

well i orderd 2 bottles anyway.... phoned em up and asked about ordering OOS items and waas told still ok to order and will be sent as soon as it comes into stock...

Just wondering if anyone has tried any of the other variants in different bottles? ive seen a couple of Cif Glass and multi surface cleaners with `proffesional` written on the bottle in 1 place or another... and wonderd if they were indeed the same stuff... as it would make sourcing it alot easier


----------



## gally

I'll stick with the bottle i've tried untl there is none left, the other professional one loos like a darker liquid. I may email cif and ask if there is any difference.

I don't want people getting the wrong product and thinking it's crap!

Oh and the product is for inside and out. It just so happens it leaves behind a seal of sorts on the glass.

1MF to wipe on/apply and a clean one to take off.


----------



## Chivalry

wonder if it would help with misting on the inside?


----------



## gally

I think a few people discussed this last week. 

No glass cleaner/seal will stop misting as it's usually from moisture/damp air getting into the car through a leak/dodgy seal somewhere.


----------



## Hair Bear

*Application*

As Gally has touched on before.....

....be very minimal with application! This stuff WILL smear if you over apply!

2 light mists will do a windscreen comfortably. 1 light mist for door windows/rear screens.

Plenty!!

:thumb:


----------



## gally

I actually disagree, it's almost unsmearable after a wipe with a clean MF.

It'll smear if you try to take it off with the same cloth you applied it with.

But as said a little goes a long way, i've started finding it easier to spray on the MF then wipe the window, saves overspray and waste. 

Then after wiping with the prmed MF re-wipe with the clean MF


----------



## SteveOC

gally said:


> I'll stick with the bottle i've tried untl there is none left, the other professional one loos like a darker liquid. I may email cif and ask if there is any difference.
> 
> I don't want people getting the wrong product and thinking it's crap!


I already tried that and some weeks later here is the response I got :
_
Thank you for your recent email to the Cif Careline. This product is packaged and managed by Johnson Diversey, you can contact them on the below number:

0800 525 525_

I never bothered to phone.

Steve O,


----------



## Faythur

gally said:


> A stock of 80 will be arriving soon.
> 
> I'm actually thinking about doing a sample for the people who think it's expensive delivery wise.


Being intrigued by this new discovery  I decided to go for some myself.

However _for my postcode_ they wanted to add a surcharge of £10 on a 3 bottle order! :doublesho [once the weight goes over 2Kg]

Ended up doing 2 X 2 orders which worked out at £9.59 each [obviously being sent by Royal Mail] so, each spray bottle is working out around £4.80 each.

Not too bad really, considering most 'car' product sprays are around £6 for only 500ml.

Cheers OP :thumb:


----------



## gally

Yeah the delivery thing is very strange mate. Goes with weights and stuff.

Fast glass is roughly £5 I bought a bottle, it's not even close to how good this product is.

Still thinking about my sample idea.


----------



## eddiel34

Got a little suprise today when my cif arrived by parcelforce. Not meant to be posted till Tuesday.....However the driver said I take it you want to refuse this.

It had burst all over his van. . 

His van smelled nice though. As did everyone elses packages.


----------



## gally

Shame mate!


----------



## Chivalry

My 2 bottles just turned up.. )
Shall be trying it out when I get home tonite....


----------



## gally

I have a new video of it guys for the sceptics among us. It'll be uploaded tonight.

The video was 6 weeks after application. Crazy performance.


----------



## Eddy

Hey guys, I haven't read the whole thread so I'm sorry if this has been asked already.

The thing I hate most about rain x is when I use the wipers my whole screen is smeared and its very dangerous, does this do the same? I have properly clayed and IPA'd the glass too?


----------



## Chivalry

gally said:


> I have a new video of it guys for the sceptics among us. It'll be uploaded tonight.
> 
> The video was 6 weeks after application. Crazy performance.


wheres the video


----------



## marklaruk

Hmm interetsing thread may just have to purchase this.


----------



## gally




----------



## james_death

Very Nice, just depends when i can catch them with online stock in.


----------



## gally

Forgot to add earlier. This was 6 weeks after cleaning the windows.

It's only been washed (BTMB) and snow foamed in that time plus some frost and general dirt on that the car.

My apologies for the short video and I know it's a pressure washer but the sheeting is still pretty clear I feel.


----------



## Chivalry

Not had a chance to use mine yet.. Do I need to do anything to prep the glass first? Or just go for it and spray on and clean off with kitchen roll?


----------



## gally

1 microfibre to wipe on leave for a second then wipe off with a clean one.

Best spraying it on the cloth or kitchen roll first to save mess, A little goes a long way.

Buff to a perfectly clean/sealed and reflective glass.


----------



## shycho

They appear to have stock online, at the time of writing this message.


----------



## Ernie Bernie

Just ordered some. Now just waiting. And waiting. And waiting......

Is it here yet?


----------



## Paul ST-73

Just ordered a couple of bottles too. Thought i'd better get in quick!

Bet they wonder whats going on!!!!!


----------



## Chivalry

did my windows tonite... no matter how much i used... within a few seconds it had totaly dried and dissapeared..... wasnt anything left to buff with the clean cloth... :/ so i just gave it a quick wipe over and hope thats it...


----------



## gally

I described i as smearless glass cleaner, no matter how much you put on it seems to leave no streaks.

If it is ever out of stock the girl said order it and as soon as it comes in (around 8 days) it'll be sent straight to you.


----------



## eddiel34

Mine was here when I got home tonight. At the second time of asking it was packed so well you could have dropped it from a 10 story building and not damaged it. :thumb:

I'll try it out when I can. Hopefully this weekend.


----------



## marklaruk

Purchased £6.77 with postage.


----------



## [email protected]

Just purchased 2 £9.59 delivered:thumb::thumb:.
I normally use stoners but will give this a try.
If it is cr$p will give to the wife for her windows


----------



## gally

And the bathroom mate, the water won't stain the shower cubicle!


----------



## marklaruk

Gally is actually a sales advisor for CIF lol


----------



## niallfullback

How does it stand up to using the wipers? Does it smear?

And does it have the same effect as rain-x? How does it compare to this video? 




Thanks from a newbie


----------



## TheGooner84

might look into ordering a couple of bottles.

not a fan of rainx as the video shows its fine in heavy rain but in drizzle i find that it smears with the wipers


----------



## gally

Just to add i'd say it beads and sheets like having wax on your window so when driving slower the visability is much better than rain X.

Also another tip, make sure your wiper blades are clean then give the bottom of the blade a wipe with the glass cleaner.


----------



## Paul ST-73

Just received my stuff....unbelievably fast delivery - a big thumbs up to MoleValley Farmers!!!! :thumb::thumb:

gally - would you polish the glass first with, say, AG Glass polish then apply the Cif over the top or just use the Cif after drying the window after a wash?


----------



## gally

Excellent guys, let me know how you get on when the rain comes and when you come to wash it, it's funny watching the shampoo stick to paint work but fall off the windows!

I'm thinking about covering my car in it!:tumbleweed:


----------



## E38_ross

niallfullback said:


> How does it stand up to using the wipers? Does it smear?
> 
> And does it have the same effect as rain-x? How does it compare to this video? YouTube - RainX demonstration. Everybody should use this stuff
> 
> Thanks from a newbie


if you think rainX is good, try gtechniq G1 :thumb: slightly more repellancy, but it lasts up to 2 years, instead of 2-3 weeks  or their G3 which moves water from screen at about 30-35mph and lasts about 4 months. harder to apply than rainX i'll grant you, but if you like rainX i'd seriously recommend purchasing some G1. it's fantastic stuff it really is.


----------



## Paul ST-73

gally said:


> Excellent guys, let me know how you get on when the rain comes and when you come to wash it, it's funny watching the shampoo stick to paint work but fall off the windows!
> 
> I'm thinking about covering my car in it!:tumbleweed:


gally - so just use this instead of a glass polish or after polishing the glass as a sealant?


----------



## gally

Hmm are we talking like polishworld's glass polish?

It's just a really good cleaner than seems to seal the windows. Pretty much like a wax on your paint work.


----------



## Paul ST-73

gally said:


> Hmm are we talking like polishworld's glass polish?
> 
> It's just a really good cleaner than seems to seal the windows. Pretty much like a wax on your paint work.


I use Autoglym Glass Polish mate. Just wondered if use that first then the Cif? But you thinkjust use the Cif on its own? This is what you do?


----------



## gally

Is the polish billed as a cleaner or just a polish?

I would polish then clean with cif as i'm guessing the AG stuff is like SRP liquid wise and is designed to remove marks, which is nigh on impossible on glass wuithout major work imo.

Try the AG polish then clean with cif.


----------



## Exotica

Got some of this and have to agree nothing beats its performance. If the op wants to change his photo with this one.


----------



## gally

Ha, that's the stuff. Glad people are finding it useful.


----------



## Guest

gally said:


> Try the AG polish then clean with cif.


That would seem very counter-productive if you ask me, AG car glass polish should (and does in my experience) leave a better and cleaner finish behind than the majority of spray glass cleaners.

In some instances, the other way round actually, if window is covered in a sticky mess, spray glass cleaner to remove the bulk of the product, the finish off with glass polish, otherwise you would just be rubbing it around.


----------



## M4D YN

G220 said:


> That would seem very counter-productive if you ask me, AG car glass polish should (and does in my experience) leave a better and cleaner finish behind than the majority of spray glass cleaners.
> 
> In some instances, the other way round actually, if window is covered in a sticky mess, spray glass cleaner to remove the bulk of the product, the finish off with glass polish, otherwise you would just be rubbing it around.


fully agree ^^ :thumb:


----------



## gally

Fair enough dudes, I know nothing about the glass polish hence my questions.

Is it a polish, cleaner and sealent all in one?


----------



## marklaruk

Got mine today, but dif pic to website is this the stuff?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guest

gally said:


> Fair enough dudes, I know nothing about the glass polish hence my questions.
> 
> Is it a polish, cleaner and sealent all in one?


It's a polish and cleaner, it doesn't (or at least isn't supposed to) add any protection/sealant/repellant/residue of any sort. And in theory this should reduce fogging up and make sure that if the glass does fog up, its a uniform fog and not patchy (which makes demisting easier)

My infamous tip with car glass polish contrary to what most people say is *don't* use it too sparingly otherwise you can end up leaving film over it as it doesn't chalk enough, if you use a good amount it will leave a noticable chalk and when you buff the glass, it will ensure all residues are "pulled" off. Using too little and you can end up with a lot of smear and haze, especially if its cold and you get condensation on the glass.


----------



## james_death

Wel stil says pro on it and still says cleans same stuff so should be, possibly even a trade bottle must go get some ordered.
Ordered mine and some hoof oil brushes.


----------



## TomV6

just a heads up, Mole Valley have a 20% discount on this at the moment- I've just ordered a couple of bottles and it came to £8.46 including shipping. Considering Stoners invisible glass costs nearly that much without shipping, I think 2 bottles of this stuff for the price is well worth a go.

Cheers for sharing this with us Gally.


----------



## gally

You're welcome mate, I hosed the car down yesterday to get some dirt off the sills and the likes and my god does the water run off that glass.

I'm not sure what other glass cleaners do but this stuff is crazy!


----------



## AcN

It's too bad they don't ship to France 
I found a shop here, but 12.90€ ex.VAT for shipping LOL it's free for orders over 99€ ex.VAT though... but i don't really see myself buying that much


----------



## nig63

I order the cleaning stuff for work and we use Johnsondiversey who sell this at £15.34 for 6x750ml . May have to slip a box onto next order .


----------



## gally

Are you sure it's the right stuff?

It must have professional in the bottom left hand corner.


----------



## AcN

if someone has 2 or 3 extra bottles, i'll gladly paypal him + shipping fees to France


----------



## nig63

gally said:


> Are you sure it's the right stuff?
> 
> It must have professional in the bottom left hand corner.


Yep asked them if it had professional on the bottom left :thumb:


----------



## DNZ 21

Just ordered a couple of bottles. Might as well give it a try for the price, seems as tho its decent stuff from the reviews


----------



## gally

Keep letting us know how you get on guys.

I'm not saying it has rain x windscreen performance but for a cleaner to leave windows that sheet water like that it's an incredible product.


----------



## 3976

Stepping out into the unknown - it's how products like this take off!


----------



## Exotica

gally said:


> Keep letting us know how you get on guys.
> 
> I'm not saying it has rain x windscreen performance but for a cleaner to leave windows that sheet water like that it's an incredible product.


I dont care whether is sheets, its just a brilliant cleaning product with a great shine.


----------



## roblear

Ordered two bottles late monday night, arrived thursday morning.
Very pleased with the service from MVF and also initial attempts with the cleaner seem great.
Cheers for the heads up.


----------



## gally




----------



## james_death

Cant see any sheeting on the wifes polo but certainly easy cleaning


----------



## gally

Strange james, you only have to look at the video.

Genuinely CIF used, no wax or sealents.


----------



## Franco50

Ordered a couple from Mole Valley as well. Just a pity that first orders with them have to be delivered to the address the debit card is registered to. I'm at work all day and there is nobody at home to accept delivery and normally I arrange for parcels to be sent to my work address. Hopefully a neighbour might take it in for me.


----------



## Jw_germany

*Cif*

Hi There,

I was really interested to read about your experience with Cif Professional Glass Cleaner. I hate cleaning glass. I've tried lots of different brands, but none have really stood out as "amazing". I thought that I'd try your Cif cleaner. After doing a bit of research, I found out that I can buy it here in Germany. Here, it's called "Viss", but it appears to be exactly the same product. Amazon.de is selling it for 3.49 euros per bottle, plus 5.00 postage. I've ordered a bottle, so I'll post a review when I've tried it.


----------



## james_death

gally said:


> Strange james, you only have to look at the video.
> 
> Genuinely CIF used, no wax or sealents.


Not run a hose over it just observed action in the rain.


----------



## gally

Hmmm rain isn't really the best test as with a wax the water beads and doesn't sheet really off the glass.

I mean having a look at the video above, bearing in mind this was roughly 6 weeks after application it works wonders. I understand that was with a pressure washer but the sheeting is still there.


----------



## 3976

Bring gally back!


----------



## 3976

Oh, sorry, wrong forum.


----------



## gally

Pmsl!

Miss Combine!


----------



## nig63

Look what arrived in my office today .:thumb:


----------



## gally

Looks good my friend!


----------



## Spud1985

Couldn't resist any longer, ordered two bottles today.


----------



## brightspark

you will not be disappointed


----------



## dito

do you know where i can get one of these?


----------



## Faythur

http://www.molevalleyfarmers.com/mvf/store/search?searchTerm=36832&site=Products

20% off at the moment too.

Ordered another two for 'stock'


----------



## bikeit

Faythur how much did MVF charge you for delivery to NI for the cif cleaner.


----------



## Faythur

*Your Order:

Cif Glass & Multi Surface Cleaner - 750ml (2) £3.84

Total Goods ex VAT: £3.84

VAT: £0.67

Total Goods inc VAT: £4.51

Delivery Charge: £3.95

Total: £8.46 *

To avoid the £10 surcharge, you need to keep the order weight under 2Kg. That's why the first time I bought 4 bottles, I did it in two separate orders.


----------



## bikeit

Just ordered some from MVF, will report back when i use it.


----------



## kamaran

So how did you guys find it? Anyone compare this to 3M Glass Cleaner?

Also are you sure this doesn't contain any bleaching agents that may affect the tint?


----------



## TomV6

kamaran said:


> So how did you guys find it? Anyone compare this to 3M Glass Cleaner?
> 
> Also are you sure this doesn't contain any bleaching agents that may affect the tint?


Mine's not arrived yet but my 3M glass cleaner arrived ready for the weekend so been using that & wow- fantastic cleaner! Although I'm looking forward to seeing how this CIF compares, especially with the rain repellent properties everyone's mentioned.


----------



## DNZ 21

Mine turned up today but not used it on the car yet

Cleaned the mirrors and TV's in the house perfect tho lol


----------



## Faythur

I've used it on the wife's car to good effect. Did it over a week ago, and when washed yesterday, the sheeting properties were excellent during the hosing off. Does 'what it says on the tin'.

Have also done all the house windows, inside and out, plus a shower cubicle too  Certainly gives a great shine.

My son used it on his car but didn't see the benefit. I think it's because 
(a) he didn't put enough on, and
(b) he didn't put enough effort into removing it/buffing it off again.

I use it by putting a couple of light sprays onto the glass and working it all over with a decent pressure with a fine weave microfibre. I then find you need another bone dry microfibre to remove any residue. It really buffs up to a high gloss shine which is quite noticeable as you do it.

A great discovery! :thumb:

Must see if I can get hold of this 3M stuff to try, though I see nowhere will ship off the mainland to NI because it's an aerosol, so will have to source locally.

Meant to add that there is no 'bleachy' smell off it that I can ascertain, if that helps Kamaran.


----------



## M4D YN

just ordered a couple of bottles to see what its all about :thumb::thumb:

thanks to (Faythur) as i didn't no about the postage surcharge


----------



## kamaran

Faythur, order the 3M Glass Cleaner from 3mselect directly - free delivery when you spend over £10 http://www.3mselect.co.uk/t-delivery-areas.aspx


----------



## gally

I've used a foam glass cleaner for years and it really did nothing for me, just seemed a little messy although it was good I couldn't be bothered with the hassle.

The CIF stuff I recommend priming the "on" MF with some then doing the windows, save any accidental over spray! The remove as said with a nice bone dry MF. The reflections off my glass were impressive.


----------



## Faythur

kamaran said:


> Faythur, order the 3M Glass Cleaner from 3mselect directly - free delivery when you spend over £10 http://www.3mselect.co.uk/t-delivery-areas.aspx


Cheers. Just put an order in :thumb:


----------



## Jw_germany

*Cif (Viss) test*

I've just tried the "normal" Cif/Viss glass cleaner. I cleaned all the windows on my car. The results were good, but I didn't notice any sheeting when I poured some water over the windscreen. However, as mentioned, this was the standard/normal version and not the professional one. I've ordered the professional version to see if it's any better.


----------



## DaveDesign

anyone know if this is safe on window tints?


----------



## Spud1985

Mine arrived today . .










had to try it out so i done the patio doors. Other half was pleased. It is good stuff, cant wait to try it on the car!!


----------



## great gonzo

I have just ordered two, was right at the end of my fast glass so worked out well :thumb: great find well done


----------



## Martin_HDI

Mine arrived today, I done the inside of the car as it was manky and at night all I could see was white residue on the windows lol, anyway done them today and they looked amazing and I HATE cleaning glass but I actually enjoyed it lol.

Martin.

[Edit]

Lol, just used it to clean my glasses... it's great


----------



## bikeit

I tried the cleaner today, washed and dried the glass, sprayed the Cif cleaner onto a MF cloth and polished it off with another MF cloth, but there is little sparkly bits all over the windows, more noticeable on the front screen, any idea what this could be or what i could be doing wrong?


----------



## gally

Is it the professional version and are the flecks off the cloth maybe?


----------



## bikeit

Gally its the professional one, the cloth i was using was http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_200389_langId_-1_categoryId_165609

What cloths do you use?


----------



## Scotty Pro

bikeit said:


> but there is little sparkly bits all over the windows, more noticeable on the front screen, any idea what this could be or what i could be doing wrong?


I get this all the time, it does my head in :wall::wall:


----------



## gally

I've no idea, be interested to hear other peoples opinions but no idea. 

I use eurow MF's on all the glass.

Sparkly bits?  Confused.com


----------



## DNZ 21

I have only used it on the inside of the glass so far. Found it a very good glass cleaner and easy to use, no sparkly bits on my windows


----------



## Scotty Pro

gally said:


> Sparkly bits?  Confused.com


You can see them in the sunlight, like small pieces of fibre on the glass. When you wipe the glass with a microfibre it seems to drag on the glass and not move freely


----------



## gally

If anything the glass should be "Squeeky" clean like a paint after it's cleansed.

The cloth shouldn't drag.

Have you tried it on the side windows where the glass will be in better condiiton as chips, fallout could cause problems on the front screen.


----------



## Spud1985

Used this at the weekend cleaned the windows lovely. No smears or hazing to the windscreen . . . . But how is the water supposed to sit on the windscreen or isn't it?

i normally see the water bead on the screen when using other products, but after using the Cif stuff the water sat on the screen like it does on paintowrk on an unpolished car. But saying that it was the quickest part to dry and left no water marks when the sun came back out.


----------



## gally

I'm not sure mate, it wasn't billed as a glass sealent it just seems to leave a something behind that protects my glass.

My windscreen has onlt stopped beading after using my washers a lot which contain some cleaning agents, so if you've used them then the wipe area will be sealent free.

Using only my wipers the product lasted 2 months then I re-applied anyway even though it was still wroking I had to clean the glass.


----------



## Faythur

I bought some of the 3M stuff to see how it might compare, but with the recent bad weather I decided to give them a quick go today with the car in my garage.

I'm already convinced with the CIF when I used on my wife's car a couple of weeks ago with great results, but this time I just did two side windows on my own car - one with CIF and one with 3M. Car wasn't washed beforehand, but then wasn't really dirty as it's garaged most of the time. I just wiped the glass with an old clean normal towel first to remove any surface dust etc.

I found the results are quite similar with both products, though I really do think the CIF has the edge. After cleaning, water was sheeting [used a watering can without a rose] well with both, but the one treated with 3M seemed to hold onto a few more droplets in places, whereas the CIF ended up practically dry!

The CIF is also less messy to use as the 3M is a foam and wets the area much more.

The light was very poor so no pics. Might try to do a 50/50 with tape on either the front or rear screen next time.

Again I felt the CIF gave more of a shine than the 3M, bearing out the suggestion that it does perhaps leave 'something' behind, though it doesn't feel silky to the touch - rather more like a squeaky clean as Gally has described it. The 3M feels much the same.


----------



## Faythur

Also wanted to say that I use two short pile microfibre cloths - one to apply and a completely dry fresh one to buff. I don't think long fibre ones get a good enough 'bite' to remove residue on glass.

With the CIF I find it needs a good pressure whilst buffing to produce the great shine, which you should easily see gradually appear as you do it.

I think the last product used on my glass was Stoners Invisible Glass - never used any sealant in the past.


----------



## Mick T

*Cif Glass cleaner*

Well you talked me into buying a couple as well mate. Great find. Will let you know my verdict when it arrives: thumb:


----------



## gally

Faythur said:


> I bought some of the 3M stuff to see how it might compare, but with the recent bad weather I decided to give them a quick go today with the car in my garage.
> 
> I'm already convinced with the CIF when I used on my wife's car a couple of weeks ago with great results, but this time I just did two side windows on my own car - one with CIF and one with 3M. Car wasn't washed beforehand, but then wasn't really dirty as it's garaged most of the time. I just wiped the glass with an old clean normal towel first to remove any surface dust etc.
> 
> I found the results are quite similar with both products, though I really do think the CIF has the edge. After cleaning, water was sheeting [used a watering can without a rose] well with both, but the one treated with 3M seemed to hold onto a few more droplets in places, whereas the CIF ended up practically dry!
> 
> The CIF is also less messy to use as the 3M is a foam and wets the area much more.
> 
> The light was very poor so no pics. Might try to do a 50/50 with tape on either the front or rear screen next time.
> 
> Again I felt the CIF gave more of a shine than the 3M, bearing out the suggestion that it does perhaps leave 'something' behind, though it doesn't feel silky to the touch - rather more like a squeaky clean as Gally has described it. The 3M feels much the same.





Faythur said:


> Also wanted to say that I use two short pile microfibre cloths - one to apply and a completely dry fresh one to buff. I don't think long fibre ones get a good enough 'bite' to remove residue on glass.
> 
> With the CIF I find it needs a good pressure whilst buffing to produce the great shine, which you should easily see gradually appear as you do it.
> 
> I think the last product used on my glass was Stoners Invisible Glass - never used any sealant in the past.


Thanks for that mate. Nice to hear a happy customer.

I'm in no way saying it's better than dedicated cleaners although it blows fast glass away. It's juts an alternative and a really easy useable one at that.

I'm not into foaming cleaners, I used them for years in the motor industry and I just don't get on with them so this turned out to be a great product.

Short of polishing your Glass, I really don't think any other product will leave you glass as clean and as shiny as that CIF stuff does.

Bear in mind it's made for cleaning mirrors, glass, stainless steel and anything else you throw at it (multi-surface) so it's a focused product for cleaning and leaving no smears, imo it's certainly does that.


----------



## 3976

Interesting to read the ongoing thoughts.

Lucky enough to be getting some G1 and G4 later this week - otherwise would be giving this a go!


----------



## kamaran

I have Carlack Glass Sealing Kit on my windscreen - its amazing at keeping the glass clean and beading water, however doesn't really help with rear windshield visibility as the water just beads and sits there at under 40mph - I have a saloon, so no rear wiper 

Will this product considerably help with actual removal of water/sheeting?


----------



## gally

It's not going to be as good as an actual glass sealing kit I can tell you that.

It won't sheet water like G1/G3 but it does sheet and bead the water very well.

I can say though there won't be a better cleaner out there, it just so happens it leaves a seal behind, call it an added bonus.

I'll be using G1 or G3 soon but i'll always clean the glass with this stuff.


----------



## Jonay

Just ordered my 2 bottles.. first post here btw! hi!


----------



## 3976

Jonay said:


> Just ordered my 2 bottles.. first post here btw! hi!


Welcome :thumb:


----------



## gally

Jonay said:


> Just ordered my 2 bottles.. first post here btw! hi!


Welcome mate, enjoy the glass cleaner.


----------



## kamaran

gally said:


> It's not going to be as good as an actual glass sealing kit I can tell you that.
> 
> It won't sheet water like G1/G3 but it does sheet and bead the water very well.
> 
> I can say though there won't be a better cleaner out there, it just so happens it leaves a seal behind, call it an added bonus.
> 
> I'll be using G1 or G3 soon but i'll always clean the glass with this stuff.


The problem with all the sheeting 'tests' I have seen on this forum, are that they don't really simulate rain. Rain tends to sit and bead or just sit there unless you drive >40mph, ultimately this rain often leaves watermarks.


----------



## chillihound

Just ordered 2 bottles for a total of £8.46, not bad for 1.5 litres of glass cleaner - for this much Fast Glass it would have cost £21 without delivery from Hellfrauds.

Was gonna get some Fast Glass this weekend as my windows are minging then came across this thread so cheers Gally and everyone else who shared there experiences and opinions.


----------



## Windlepoons

Just thought I would reply, having ordered 2 bottles a week or 2 ago I am amazed the results.

I previously used AG fast glass, and I thought that got the windows clean, then I see the results from CIF. 

Night time driving with windows that clean is great, if it wasnt for the reflection from the rev counter on the windscren, you would think there was no glass there at all.

Am just about to order another 2 bottles incase it all vanishes lol.


----------



## Herefordquattro

ordered myself 2 bottles yesterday (monday) and the wife has said they've turned up today, good service for this time of year.

give it a blast tonight as despite washing the car on sunday the windscreen is minging already


----------



## adamck

Ordered 2 bottles


----------



## Exotica

Same as above reply as a night taxi driver my customers think I have no screen as its so clean and crystal clear. 

Product of the year


----------



## johnnyguitar

For those of you with a Makro card, you can get this gear in there. Works out about the same as the Mole Valley place.


----------



## 123quackers

My 2 arrived today:thumb:

Thanks for info.....:thumb:

Wife tried it out on the table coz I'm away most of the week.... She has said I have only 1 bottle now.......


----------



## tomah

johnnyguitar said:


> For those of you with a Makro card, you can get this gear in there. Works out about the same as the Mole Valley place.


The same for product alone, or the same when you add postage?

I've just ordered two bottles of this.

Under £4 for delivery, which makes a nice change as certain suppliers around here frustratingly like to stick their arm in when it comes to p+p, and an order like this would be double the price.


----------



## bikeit

Have to agree with tomah regarding P&P on things from suppliers on here. 
A great glass cleaner you won't be disappointed.


----------



## nicks16v

Sorry gang, I dont fancy reading all 20 pages, as Im lazy. So can someone post me a link for where i can buy this stuff please as i so need a good glass cleaner right now.


----------



## bikeit

http://www.molevalleyfarmers.com/mv...&utm_medium=Google_Products&utm_campaign=Base


----------



## gally

Lols!

They actually have 20% off just now!


----------



## adamck

saving a massive 56p per bottle lol.
If it was free postage then it would be a good saving!


----------



## johnnyguitar

tomah said:


> The same for product alone, or the same when you add postage?
> 
> I've just ordered two bottles of this.
> 
> Under £4 for delivery, which makes a nice change as certain suppliers around here frustratingly like to stick their arm in when it comes to p+p, and an order like this would be double the price.


Can't remember exactly - 2 and a bit quid +VAT from Makro.


----------



## Kai Herb

Hmmm im working in South Molton atm , might just have to pop down to MVF and get a couple of bottles


----------



## tomah

johnnyguitar said:


> Can't remember exactly - 2 and a bit quid +VAT from Makro.


That's good.

We've talked about getting a Makro card. Might have to look into it now.


----------



## details

Wil purchace this to try:thumb:


----------



## Exotica

Some of the traders should get a shipment in, should do well on it.


----------



## tomah

I ordered two bottles of this around 11:30pm on the 14th.

They arrived at 2pm today (16th) via Parcel Force, bubble wrapped and boxed to perfection.

It weighed over 1.5kg, and I live in Northern Ireland.

For £3.95 delivery that is UNBELIEVABLE service!!

I ordered one tin of FK1000p from a certain dealer on here at the exact same time. It cost £3.95 for delivery, too. A fraction of the weight, and more likely to arrive at the beginning of next week.

Mole Valley are awesome!! :thumb:


----------



## adamck

They must be wondering what the hell is going on with this stuff lol
Its probably their best selling product via the online store! Would work out cheaper if someone buys a load in bulk!
You can add 36 of them to your basket before the delivery goes upto the £12 mark.

36 bottles + Delivery comes to £87.17 (£2.42 a bottle delivered  )


----------



## Exotica

Group buy in future then.


----------



## steveo3002

group buy would be nice..looks like free posty around the £150 mark?

what would these cost to send out via royal mail though? prob no saving over buying direct


----------



## adamck

steveo3002 said:


> group buy would be nice..looks like free posty around the £150 mark?


Orders worth over £150 (excluding VAT) and weighing less than 30kg qualify for free standard delivery.

£150 of this stuff is way over the 30kg mark


----------



## kmmfc1

It'd be brilliant if someone could organise a group buy on this as it seems to be doing a roaring trade.


----------



## adamck

As posted above... its probably just as cheap to buy a few bottles for yourself from molevalley, a group buy + p&p would save pennies if that!


----------



## johnnyguitar

johnnyguitar said:


> For those of you with a Makro card, you can get this gear in there. Works out about the same as the Mole Valley place.


Think I may have confused the Cif stuff here with a Flash product in Makro (they both had the 'Professional' logo in the bottom left corner). Flash stuff is £1.99 +VAT, but is labelled as a glass cleaner only. They might have had the Cif before, memory is hazy.


----------



## macc70

22 pages (no doubt it will get longer)about a glass cleaner.Was it Mr Unilever who started it??


----------



## kamaran

johnnyguitar said:


> Think I may have confused the Cif stuff here with a Flash product in Makro (they both had the 'Professional' logo in the bottom left corner). Flash stuff is £1.99 +VAT, but is labelled as a glass cleaner only. They might have had the Cif before, memory is hazy.


I couldn't see it in my local Makro on on their website.


----------



## chillly

Great find OP:thumb: Best ive used. Works great on wheels too.


----------



## Mouseless

*got mine *

there are benefits to living in the countryside, molevalley farmers 5 miles away
6 bottles £13.83, not all for me :thumb:


----------



## montymondeo

Crikey, just ordered a couple of bottles as this looks good (this site costs me a fortune, only looked in so I don't have to watch dancing on ice!).


----------



## Kai Herb

Popped into MVF this afternoon and picked up a couple of bottles , better still the are on offer with 20% off as well :thumb:


----------



## jurassic86

Just phoned my local "Industiral Hygeine & Cleaning" supplier and he has it in stock at £3.16 + VAT. Ill pop down tomorrow and see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Kai Herb

jurassic86 said:


> Just phoned my local "Industiral Hygeine & Cleaning" supplier and he has it in stock at £3.16 + VAT. Ill pop down tomorrow and see what all the fuss is about.


Blimey thats expensive :doublesho , MVF is £1.92+vat :thumb:


----------



## jurassic86

> Blimey thats expensive , MVF is £1.92+vat


Where is MVF?


----------



## Kai Herb

jurassic86 said:


> Where is MVF?


Mole Valley Farmers :thumb:

http://www.molevalleyfarmers.com/mvf/store/search?searchTerm=36832&site=Products


----------



## Guest

Just ordered 2 bottles here, I hope its a top product as I hate glass cleaning! 

Thanks for posting this up for us all on DW :thumb:


----------



## fattboy

Just rec'vd my order yesterday - used for the first time today and impressed, although you do need quite a bit of pressure and a short nap mf cloth to get the best results - recommeded:thumb:


----------



## kennedy_dub

Anyone know is this available in Ireland? I'm trying to get a group buy sorted on BMW-driver.net. Mole valley will only deliver to NI which is no problem, but if there's a stockist in Ireland, even better. 

Cheers lads. 
Brian


----------



## jurassic86

http://www.viking-direct.co.uk/cata...5398785&pr=Q21&customerEnteredSku=Q2D-5398785
or
http://www.cromwell.co.uk/JEY7222424A

Thats the same stuff? Cromwel tools are in more or less every UK town so you can save on the postage


----------



## Jak O Shadows

kennedy_dub said:


> Anyone know is this available in Ireland? I'm trying to get a group buy sorted on BMW-driver.net. Mole valley will only deliver to NI which is no problem, but if there's a stockist in Ireland, even better.
> 
> Cheers lads.
> Brian


Here you go Viking Direct ireland http://www.vikingdirect.ie/catalog/catalogSku.do?id=5398785&pr=QD1


----------



## Exotica

This is the bottle you need.

View attachment 15116


----------



## gally

Must have the professional symbol in the bottom corner.


----------



## jurassic86

Yeah but the picture on Viking is old. The one they sell is the same. If you look on Cromwell Tools the Safety Data Sheet describes it as "Professional"


----------



## jurassic86

Mine looks like this:


----------



## Mr Yellow

The funny thing is that 'professional' often means 'less strong'. If you look at the data sheet, that is exactly what you will see - a notably less concentrated product than many alternatives on the market!


----------



## jurassic86

I paid £3 for mine and I would pay that for the bottle alone. Its a fantastic spray bottle. No drips and great spray pattern


----------



## Dizzle77

now that a load of you have bought this stuff, what's your opinion of the product? Is it better than other glass cleaners? Streak free etc?


----------



## chillly

Mouseless said:


> there are benefits to living in the countryside, molevalley farmers 5 miles away
> 6 bottles £13.83, not all for me :thumb:


Mouse do you live in a glass house. :thumb:


----------



## J90CVC

Dizzle77 said:


> now that a load of you have bought this stuff, what's your opinion of the product? Is it better than other glass cleaners? Streak free etc?


For sure.


----------



## jurassic86

J90CVC said:


> For sure.


Well I dunno if it was maybe me or maybe I do not have the same product but mine doesn't bead water anywhere near as good as the OP's.

I just today washed my car and used the CIF and found that using a dry Cotting Cloth was best at removing the grime and dirt (By pressing hard while rubbing). I went over it with the CIF but it was mildly raining so tomorrow hopfully the sun will be back out so I can try again.

Certainly doesnt appear to smear.


----------



## montymondeo

Tried mine today and got to say not really that impressed, found that you had to press really hard to remove and didn't have much bite, glass wasn't any better than when cleaned with other cleaners I have used, others may have better results but that was my experience.


----------



## jurassic86

montymondeo said:


> Tried mine today and got to say not really that impressed, found that you had to press really hard to remove and didn't have much bite, glass wasn't any better than when cleaned with other cleaners I have used, others may have better results but that was my experience.


You think the OP has shares in CIF 

I found when you sprayed it on you could see all the grime underneath it but without using a dry cotton rag it would not shift. I tried AG Glass Polish both before and After the CIF and still no difference!

Will try again tomorrow but this forum is all about trying new things and for £3 it was worth a punt!


----------



## montymondeo

Agree well worth a punt for the cost and I thank OP for finding and posting, just giving my honest opinion of how it was for me and hope others have better results.


----------



## gally

Glad to here some honest opinions guys. It's definitely more of a cleaner than a sealent, hopefully people know this. 

After the car is washed and dried ect, so the glass is pretty grime free. I spray it onto a dry cloth wiped all the window then went over with a plain dry cloth. 

So 2 cloth method 1 on and 1 off. Hopefully this gives better results. I've never seen my glass look so shiny and reflective. I always seal it after using it though.


----------



## brightspark

Been very impressed with it, cleans well and smear free, one cloth to apply and another to wipe/buff off. Also don't spray too much on, a little go's a long way with this stuff.
Also works well on the house windows ;0)


----------



## Dizzle77

cheers for the info. 

I think I'll give this stuff a miss then. i was only really interested in it for the interior glass, whereas this stuff sounds like it's targeted for exterior glass. I already have nanolex premium on the exteriors......


----------



## bikeit

I use it for both interior and exterior and find it very good. As a lot of other people have said you are better to use the two cloth method, one on one off.


----------



## gally

Dizzle77 said:


> cheers for the info.
> 
> I think I'll give this stuff a miss then. i was only really interested in it for the interior glass, whereas this stuff sounds like it's targeted for exterior glass. I already have nanolex premium on the exteriors......


It's actually better on the interior than it is exterior mate. I doubt there's any other window cleaner that'll leave your windows as clean and reflective.


----------



## Dizzle77

gally said:


> It's actually better on the interior than it is exterior mate. I doubt there's any other window cleaner that'll leave your windows as clean and reflective.


Fair enough.
Once I've finished my current glass cleaner then, I'll give it a go. COuld be a while though


----------



## bencossie25

has any one got a spare botle they can sel me as molevaley website aint working an cromwel charge more to deliver than the bottle costs


----------



## montymondeo

where are you based? as I think postage would cost more than a single bottle


----------



## bazman

Hi,

I'm new to the forum so would just like to say hi to everyone.:wave: Thanks for the heads up on this. I've been looking to get a good glass cleaner for while, so I have just ordered 2 bottles. I'm looking forward to trying it when it arrives.

Cheers,
Barry


----------



## bencossie25

essex mate


----------



## montymondeo

sorry, but your about 280 miles from me and as I said earlier I think postage cost will be prohibitive.


----------



## andystuff1971

You can pick it up from Cromwell, a tool supplier with trade counters all over the place. Tried some the weekend and don't think it is anything out of the ordinary tbh.


----------



## Chillz

Gally, you say you use a sealant too..
Which sealant do you use?
btw i haven't been on DW long and already it looks like this place has some invaluable information:thumb:


----------



## gally

I've just bought Gteq's C3. Exactly what I needed from a glass sealent.

The cif stuff gives a cracking base for it.


----------



## jurassic86

Maybe its just me but my bottle is definatley leaving smears. You can only see them in direct sunlight and night time when all them headlights are shining on my windscreen but I seem to be getting alot more condensation on the inside of my window now and visibility is poor!!!

I am going to Sainsburys at lunch time to get some "Bar Keepers Friend". It is supposed to be the dads' nads at cleaning glass and see if this helps.


----------



## Faythur

Are you sure you have the 'correct' professional version like the one shown in post #114 on page 12? It is possible there may be different concoctions of this stuff with the varying labels.

Also, I found it needs a decent amount of pressure to remove/buff properly with a CLEAN microfibre. See my post #156 on page 16. My young lad wasn't impressed either, but then he never 'puts his back' into it LOL 

Sorry that you're having probs - haven't used it on interior car glass [just the house] myself though....


----------



## kennedy_dub

I was onto Cif about getting this product somewhere in Ireland, they replid saying they dont make it anymore, so unless mole valley have other suppliers, you may want to stock up! I went with meguiars concentrate in the end, works out at €0.68/litre, cif is €6.33/litre through viking direct.


----------



## Jon.G

Has anybody found out if it can be purchased from makro or costco? Im struggling to find it in the shops, and the delivery charges online make it quite abit more expensive.


----------



## zipp.y

*re; cif spray*

hi if you put viking direct in ur computor u can get your spray, good luck:detailer


----------



## Tips

I bought three cif professional bottles from MVF a while ago, and only started using it on the car windows, and kitchen mosaics recently.

It's good for the price, but nothing special imho - I'll stick to a combo of autoglym glass polish and fast glass, when the cif runs out.

I've heard good things about astonish anti-fog glass cleaner, it's less than a squid a bottle, and available from all 'el cheapo' household stores - and it's next on my ever growing hit list.

Hope that helps.


----------



## tosh

Tips said:


> I bought three cif professional bottles from MVF a while ago, and only started using it on the car windows, and kitchen mosaics recently.
> 
> It's good for the price, but nothing special imho - I'll stick to a combo of autoglym glass polish and fast glass, when the cif runs out.
> 
> I've heard good things about astonish anti-fog glass cleaner, it's less than a squid a bottle, and available from all 'el cheapo' household stores - and it's next on my ever growing hit list.
> 
> Hope that helps.


The astonish anti-fog is rubbish - it's the only product I have ever thrown away, it was that bad. Couldn't even use it in the house...

T


----------

